# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Powiększone węzły chłonne w pachwinach

## arfild

Witam. Wszystko zaczęło się we wrześniu od bólu gardła zignorowałem go ponieważ w przeszłości miewałem go dość często, jak mi lekarz laryngolog powiedział jest to spowodowane skrzywieniem przegrody nosowej. po jakimś czasie doszedł dziwny ból z lewej strony pod żebrami jak by kolki o różnym nasileniu  ponieważ miałem dość skomplikowaną sytuację osobistą pomyślałem że to są nerwobóle. Po kolejnych tygodniach doszedł ból pleców  nie jest to ból ciągły pojawia się i znika bez wyraźnego powodu (teraz wydaje mi się jakby to nerki bolały) a, że pracuję fizycznie zignorowałem go, następnie pojawił się ból pod kolanami tak jakby ta część ciała była cały czas opuchnięta choć nie wygląda na opuchniętą. 2 tygodnie temu zacząłem odczuwać ból w pachwinie najpierw w prawej a później sporadycznie i w lewej. Ból był na tyle mocny, że zaczął promieniować na udo co znacząco wpłynęło na moją zdolność ruchową dodatkowo wykryłem dość duży guzek w prawej pachwinie. Zdecydowałem się pójść do lekarza, lekarz powiedział mi, że to jakaś infekcja i przepisał antybiotyk (Augmentin 625 mg) powiedział również ,że ból potrwa około tyg właściwie po pierwszej dawce ból ustąpił ale węzeł nie zmniejszył się i pojawił się inny ból mięśni tak jakbym miał cały czas zakwasy i uczucie zmęczenia nóg. Teraz jestem 4 dni po odstawieniu antybiotyku i ból w prawej pachwinie powrócił a w lewej wyczuwam małego guzka i lekki ból. Dodam, że od września moje samopoczucie jest zmienne kilka dni czuje się dobrze a potem przychodzą dni w których miewam lekkie stany podgorączkowe i czuję się wyraźnie słabszy. Ból gardła pomimo przyjmowanego antybiotyku nie ustąpił. Często rano budzę się spocony na szyi i głowie. Mam 29 Lat i mieszkam w UK niestety następną wizytę mam dopiero za tydzień i boję się, że dolegliwości mogą się nasilić. Za każde sugestie będę bardzo wdzięczny. Pozdrawiam

----------

